# Несколько вопросов

## Slot

hi, all!

в gentoo  я новичок , так что не удивляйтесь

1) как настроить сеть? раньше у меня был модем и соединялся с помощью kppp, а сейчас мне воткнули сетевую. как её настроить?

2)дайте хоть кто-ниудь доку (правильную) по установке gentoo stage3 + GRP ( у меня stage-20030910 и portage-20030911 [может это и не влияет])

пока вроде бы всё...

заранее спасибо

----------

## idealist

 *Slot wrote:*   

> hi, all!
> 
> в gentoo  я новичок , так что не удивляйтесь
> 
> 1) как настроить сеть? раньше у меня был модем и соединялся с помощью kppp, а сейчас мне воткнули сетевую. как её настроить?
> ...

 

Посмотри

/etc/inid.d/net.eth0

/etc/conf.d/net

потом проверь загружен ли драйвер

ну и если adsl используешь, то ключевое слово ppoe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)дайте хоть кто-ниудь доку (правильную) по установке gentoo stage3 + GRP ( у меня stage-20030910 и portage-20030911 [может это и не влияет])
> 
> пока вроде бы всё...
> ...

 

Оригинальная с www.gentoo.org.

----------

